# Baby pigeon out of its nest



## magiecb

Found a baby pigeon in my garden on Wednesday 22nd August 12, below a huge tree where I think it came from. It has all its feathers so I think its a fledgling, it still has some downy feathers round its head. It could move around as it moved away from me when I approached it. I saw the mother bird the following day pecking at it but then I think she regurgetated some food into the baby. The following day, I took it to the Vets as I was concerned it was injured as lots of flies around it. The Vet gave it the all clear and said to put it back where it was, which I did. Its now Saturday and I am worried that the mother is not coming to feed it and I dont want to see it slowly die. What should I do?


----------



## Skyeking

*If it is not getting fed it needs to go to a rescue center, but you need to take it inside first and follow these instructions asap:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html

Here is a link to rescue centers, and there is also a link to caring for a baby pigeon:
http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentres.htm


*


----------



## spirit wings

you should of left it there with it's parent bird. but now if she does not come, you will have to bring it in and hand feed it. it can be fed defrosted peas and corn room temp..put in the back of the throat so he swallows it..about 50 peices each feeding..wait for the crop to go down and feed again. you will want to put a croc of grains near him and peck at those at feeding time to get him used to seeing the grains and start pecking those so he learns to feed himself..it can take a few weeks time.


----------



## magiecb

I have been monitoring it and the mother came looking for it yesterday but baby was hiding under my barbeque to get out of the rain....clever baby, so mum flew off again. Baby is now perched near my water feature, probably waiting for mum again. She must be feeding baby as I think by now it would have died of starvation.


----------



## Quazar

It can be very diffcult to monitor as the parents usually know when they are being watched and will be wary. If it is a parent, the parent will know where the baby is, but may not approach it if it feels it is not safe.
Does the young one have white feathers along the edge of its wing by any chance ? 
If so, it is a young wood pigeon, and the adults are even more wary than normal ferals.
If it is still there in the evenings when it starts to get dark, you could bring it inside, check its crop to make sure it is being fed, then put it outside in the morning again.


----------



## Dima

Can he fly? If yes, he should be able to eat on its own..You can provide him with a little dish with dove seeds or wheat. Mama can also eat and the baby can learn by watching.


----------



## magiecb

*Baby pigeon*

Am pleased to say that the baby is doing well. I have been monitoring it since I brought it back from the vets and can see the mum is coming to feed it. It is also walking about my garden, which is mostly gravel landscaped with water features. It does appear to have a bit of a limp. The other morning I caught a cat in my garden but it soon scooted when it saw me. Its unusual for cats to come into my garden as the fence is so high. I just pray that the baby starts to fly soon so the cat cat cant get to it. I watched it this afternoon, 1st September and I noticed both mum and baby were feeding from the seeds I put down, then mum fed it again. Its now teatime and can see mum up on the roof, watching her baby. Baby is wandering about the garden and near to my patio doors....ha ha maybe its getting brave.

The mum has a greenish head with beige front with white at the side of her head, so not sure what kind she is. Baby is gray and getting rid of all its downy feathers. 

When will it attempt to fly? Whilst I have thoroughly enjoyed watching them, and I am sure mum is nested in the tree at bottom of my garden, and hopefully I will keep seeing them, especially if they know they can get food, but still anxious for baby's safety against the cat.


----------



## magiecb

Just noticed mum came down and sat on fence and was trying to encourage baby to fly. It attempted a few times so I am sure it wont be too long now.

How can I post a picture on here


----------



## Skyeking

*What a lovely view you must have and to be able to see such tender moments with mom and baby. Thank you for watching over the baby, and for the update.*


----------



## Jay3

Thanks for the update. It's likely the Dad you are seeing feeding the baby, as they normally do take over most of the feeding as the baby grows.


----------



## Dima

I am a bit worried that your guest, the cat, is around. Cats may dig under the fence. I appreciate that you are watching over the baby.


----------



## magiecb

Hi, no worries regarding the cat as the fence has gravel boards so cat cant dig under. I got some amazing video footage of baby being fed near my rock water feature and baby settled down later on for the night. It is still trying to learn how to fly and hope this is soon but I think it seems to have made my garden its home. It goes to sleep under my barbeque which is covered over for protection. I will miss it once it has gone but hopefully they will come and visit my garden as I have a bird bath and do put out food. Incidentally I realise the adult bird that is feeding is slightly different colouring to the first bird so as you say its probably dad feeding now. This is so interesting. I have even considered putting this clip on you tube!!


----------



## Jay3

I'm glad things are still going well. Hopefully he will make it.


----------



## jonnybravo

The white patches on the side of it's neck indicate it's a woodpigeon by the way. The juvenille will have the white patches on wings already but no white on the neck. Handfeeding woodies is really difficult once they've been fed by an adult so i'd recommend leaving it as you have done if you find another in future. Alternatively you can take it to a rescue centre. I volunteer at weekends for one in Knutsford. Not sure about any others around though.


----------



## spirit wings

magiecb said:


> Hi, no worries regarding the cat as the fence has gravel boards so cat cant dig under. I got some amazing video footage of baby being fed near my rock water feature and baby settled down later on for the night. It is still trying to learn how to fly and hope this is soon but I think it seems to have made my garden its home. It goes to sleep under my barbeque which is covered over for protection. I will miss it once it has gone but hopefully they will come and visit my garden as I have a bird bath and do put out food. Incidentally I realise the adult bird that is feeding is slightly different colouring to the first bird so as you say its probably dad feeding now. This is so interesting. I have even considered putting this clip on you tube!!


Thanks for letting us know how the pigeon is doing. Iam so happy it worked out.


----------



## magiecb

*baby pigeon out of nest*

Hi, Thanks for taking an interest. I find myself checking constantly to see what baby is up to and it will now be 2 weeks tomorrow it has been in my garden. I caught some video of mum or dad feeding it at my water feature and I have posted this on youtube.....under 'baby pigeon feeding'. well I thought it was interesting!!! Also, my back door was open at tea time and when I went to close it baby was sat outside the door. It doesnt seem to be afraid of me anymore but I dont get too close to it.


----------



## magiecb

The youtube video is under 'baby pigeon feeding time' if anyone cares to watch. I was amazed at how many videos there are on youtube.


----------



## Dima

magiecb said:


> The youtube video is under 'baby pigeon feeding time' if anyone cares to watch. I was amazed at how many videos there are on youtube.


I pasted the link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1uFgnVv5nQ

It's wonderful! Looks like they are in Paradise in your garden.


----------



## Quazar

Its extremely rare to get as close as that to woodies without them taking off. They must live very close & trust you.


----------



## Jay3

Very cute video.


----------



## magiecb

*baby pigeon out of nest*

Hi thanks. Does anyone know how long it will be before the pigeon decides to fly off, as it has been in my garden for just over 2 weeks. It seems to be happy just strutting about and resting.


----------



## Dima

If he started to flap, soon, about 1 week, he will be flying...
Please provide him with pigeon seeds. Soon he will eat by himself.


----------



## magiecb

Can anyone tell me how long this pigeon can be expected to fly off. Whilst it attempts to spread its wings it cannot seem to be able to take off. It is now eating seeds I put down. Its also now 3 weeks since it was in my garden as a fledgling so I have no idea when it would have started flying had it not fallen out of its nest.Many thanks for any advice on how long it should be.


----------



## Skyeking

*Perhaps the youngster should go to a rescue center, where they can better assess what is going on with the youngster, and help it with fledging. They may have other birds and will release them all together when they are ready which is the best way to release them to the wild. Check the link I first posted.*


----------



## Quazar

Skyeking said:


> *Perhaps the youngster should go to a rescue center, where they can better assess what is going on with the youngster, and help it with fledging. They may have other birds and will release them all together when they are ready which is the best way to release them to the wild. Check the link I first posted.*


The bird is in the garden, being fed by the parents so no need to separate it as long as it is safe, which it seems to be so far.
Although woodies tend to be out of the nest before ferals, they normally hang around in the trees close to the nest for a while before actually flying, and even when they do first fly, they end up on other branches or the ground for a bit before actually finding the power of lift off.
The initial flight from tree to actual flying is more of a panic flight where as it flaps frantically it learns fast. 
When learning from the ground, it takes longer as it doesnt flap as hard. 
Although 3 weeks is a bit long, it may just be because of the original fall.
If the parents are around & showing it, then it will follow when it feels capable.


----------



## Jay3

Quazar said:


> The bird is in the garden, being fed by the parents so no need to separate it as long as it is safe, which it seems to be so far.
> Although woodies tend to be out of the nest before ferals, they normally hang around in the trees close to the nest for a while before actually flying, and even when they do first fly, they end up on other branches or the ground for a bit before actually finding the power of lift off.
> The initial flight from tree to actual flying is more of a panic flight where as it flaps frantically it learns fast.
> When learning from the ground, it takes longer as it doesnt flap as hard.
> Although 3 weeks is a bit long, it may just be because of the original fall.
> If the parents are around & showing it, then it will follow when it feels capable.



I agree with Quazar. If the parents are caring for it, then the youngster should be left alone. I think too often people interfere when they should just leave it to the parent birds, who generally do a better job.


----------

